# Gleemax Play-by-Post



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 23, 2007)

There's a new Play-by-Post forum over on Gleemax.  Come on over and give us a look.  We're especially looking for DMs and GMs to run games.  

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 23, 2007)

When my current pbp games run down -- which won't be for a while -- I'll definitely consider it, especially if the DI stuff supports non-WotC setting information, since I run my pbp games in Ptolus.


----------

